# Immaturity



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

How did any of you deal with a husband who is immature at times and doesn’t seem to listen to you?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I think examples would be helpful so posters can understand what is meant by immature.

Men and women communicate differently, so guys here might be able to share what gets through to them. Sometimes we women think we're crystal clear but men don't always receive it how we intend.


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

I guess I’m asking like if I ask my husband not to share something with his family and then he doesn’t share it because he says he didn’t understand why it was a secret.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

So you're saying that you share things with him in confidence and then he unilaterally decides your reasons for keeping it between the two of you are wrong and goes ahead with telling his family?


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

Exactly


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> So you're saying that you share things with him in confidence and then he unilaterally decides your reasons for keeping it between the two of you are wrong and goes ahead with telling his family?





AllyCat702 said:


> Exactly


So, I'd start by telling him - calmly, clearly and directly - that being untrustworthy and disrespectful to you and your relationship, by sharing things you've asked to keep private, not only makes you not want to share things with him but also makes him much less sexually attractive to you. 

Relationships are built on trust and respect. If you can't trust him not to share your private business, because he doesn't respect you enough to keep things private when you ask him to, why would you want to be in a relationship with him? Being an oversharing jackass you can't trust not to blab your personal business will eventually lead to you wanting to shag him less. It's okay for you to let him know that. It might even be helpful in getting him to wake up and stop being an oversharing jackass. 

Or, you're just going to have to figure out how to be okay with not sharing private information with your husband going forward. Because he can't be trusted with it.


----------

